# "Heroes" shows real promise!



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

I purpously tried to avoid any "hero" puns in the headline. I was very implressed with this pilot episode and see a whole miriad of possibilities where the show could go. This is the first new fall show I can say I really enjoyed beginning to end. Studio 60 is also fun, but it has some cliché love triangle and forced conflict that really needs to go away for me to really have fun with that one.

The whole tone of Heroes' pilot episode was dark but hopeful. The characters are (for the most part) three dimensional which is really hard when you are introducing 5 or 6 major characters in only 45 minutes.

We'll see where this series goes, but I have added it to my "weekly" list of recordings. It made it off the "one at a time" list.

What did you all think of Heroes?

If you missed the episode, it will be available on line tomorrow here http://www.nbc.com/Heroes/

See ya
Tony


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

And it replays tonight (Tuesday) during your first primetime hour on NBC.

I think that Heroes has some real potential, if it's given long enough to develop. It makes me think of a tiny little snowball at the top of a hill, just starting to roll. Give it long enough, and I think it'll grow very big.

EDIT: Changed today to today and not tomorrow, as today is Tuesday...


----------



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

I watched it and enjoyed the show. I hope we get to see more of Ali Larter's striptease (she was my avatar last month if you recall). 

My wife's comment was along the lines of "Its just like the 4400" Possibly correct. Both shows feature people getting myriad abilities very suddenly. We'll see.

The primary complaint I have is that their powers are manifesting suddenly (doesn't match with the evolutionary premise of the Indian scholar) and their paths seem to be crossing pretty quickly which seems contrived. I hope they explain how this happened, as either the meetings aren't coincidence, or there are a HUGE number of potential heroes out there that such meetings happen all the time.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

My fear is that it won't have time to develop before being nixed.

My criticism is that the producers understandably had to force feed plot development in the pilot. I think if this were an HBO show with a guaranteed or pre-defined run, the opening might have come off differently.

Still - great promise and I'm *hoping* it stays.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Mark Lamutt said:


> And it replays tonight (Wednesday) during your first primetime hour on NBC...


er, tonight (Tuesday), unless the high country is higher than (not then) we knew.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

D'oh...yes, Tuesday...

(see, I'm sitting here bending time and space)


----------



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

Its going to be regularly repeated every friday as well on SciFi before Doctor Who, Battlestar Galactica and Threshold


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Watched the replay last night -- fairly compelling show, but the Japanese dude's adventures
stretch incredulity to the breaking point, not to mention the flying brothers act.

(Note to self: _I must keep reminding myself that it's television, and very little on tv is real to begin with._)


----------



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

Its a superhero show for goodness sake! Next you'll be badmouthing Superman as unrealistic. ;-)


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

It's a comic book, Nick. Spiderman (bitten by a radioactive spider), Fantastic 4 ("Space Accident" -in the movie, forget the comic book's genesis), The Hulk (Gamma irradiated man), etc. Set your "suspention of disbelief" to that level and then enjoy. 

This year all the rage is to have "Lost"-like serials. Heroes has a fairly long story and in the coming episodes the reason why they are all meeting so quickly, why the powers are coming on "suddenly" and a a theme will develop.

See ya
Tony


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

After witnessing two of Sylar's victims, this guy has me really creeped out and we haven't even seen him yet.

Niki's "buddy" is creepy too, especially when Niki discovers the burial place already has other occupants and it appears she knows nothing about them.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I gather that even though the name of the show is "Heroes", we are also being introduced to people who may become villains as well... Niki being a prime candidate for that. Interesting, if so, perhaps to see just what happens to turn these characters one way or another as they are figuring out what they can do.


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

NBC was already ordered a full season for Heroes.

http://www.scifi.com/scifiwire/index.php?category=1&id=38522


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

I like this show it reminds me of the X men movies.


----------



## RWATTS (Sep 27, 2006)

So far this show has slowly built a little intrigue. For instance, how far in the future did the japanese guy come from? After all, when he went to New York and he saw it blow up, it was only five weeks into the future. Now he looks completely different and speaks great English. It will be fun to see how they get to that point from where they are now. I'm really enjoying this so far.


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

Agree. I'm really enjoying this show, Six Degrees, and Studio 60.

John


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

He also mentioned something about almost not recognizing the younger brother because of not having the scar... so that foreshadowed another future event to take place that sets this Hiro from farther in the future.

In theory, it tends to imply they do prevent the New York tragedy predicted... since he exists at a time beyond that event.


----------



## airpolgas (Aug 13, 2002)

Great show. I actually just finished the second season of Gilmore Girls about a month ago (!!) so I was kinda familiar with Milo Ventimiglia.

A co-worker theorizes that Niki's power is comparable to that of the Hulk. She gets pissed and becomes strong, then she is completely blacks-out from the events that transpired. I countered that may not be the case since she definitely was not pissed when she went back to Nathan's room, and I'm under the impression that is still the same persona that kicked ass in the elevator.


----------



## RWATTS (Sep 27, 2006)

Yes, but was she there to please him or kill him? I couldn't decide after seeing the vicious side.


----------



## airpolgas (Aug 13, 2002)

I'm sure you meant vicious "SLIDE"


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

My daughter tells me this one is on the bubble to be axed. Should this happen, it's just another example of network execs' simplistic thinking. Some shows take more than 2 minutes to understand.

John


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

NBC let out a press release a few days ago that said "Heroes" was picked up for a full season order.


----------



## RWATTS (Sep 27, 2006)

So what do you guys think? Is Niki dead or just injured. Is D.L. a bad guy or good guy? Their kid Micah might have some amazing powers if the genes were passed down. I think it's going to be fun watching Hiro change from the "innocent" to the fully composed man we saw from the future. I wonder when we'll hear from Sylar again? This show is getting good.


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

RWATTS said:


> So what do you guys think? Is Niki dead or just injured. Is D.L. a bad guy or good guy? Their kid Micah might have some amazing powers if the genes were passed down. I think it's going to be fun watching Hiro change from the "innocent" to the fully composed man we saw from the future. I wonder when we'll hear from Sylar again? This show is getting good.


I wonder if it was future Hiro that came back and dealt with the gamblers...


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

Did anyone else miss the last minute or so? My DVR ended just as the pixie came to see the druggy pre-cog.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

invaliduser88 said:


> I wonder if it was future Hiro that came back and dealt with the gamblers...


Nope. It was what's-her-name, the split personality woman. How do I know this? One of the gamblers clearly said, "Who let *HER* in".



Capmeister said:


> Did anyone else miss the last minute or so? My DVR ended just as the pixie came to see the druggy pre-cog.


Yup, the episode ran long.


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

Ahhh...they were the slaughter that Nikki and D.L. show up to later in the show.


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

TNGTony said:


> Nope. It was what's-her-name, the split personality woman. How do I know this? One of the gamblers clearly said, "Who let *HER* in".
> 
> Also, the briefcase with the money was the same one the gun was resting on the Hiro's friend saw under the table...


----------



## packfan909 (Oct 6, 2006)

Capmeister said:


> Did anyone else miss the last minute or so? My DVR ended just as the pixie came to see the druggy pre-cog.


Yes, same thing happened to me. And since Studio 60 was not on, I did not get the last minute on that recording as I usually do.


----------



## airpolgas (Aug 13, 2002)

I grabbed the torrent since I missed the last minute as well. Nothing much really was missed. It's not like the subway ending.

Basically:

Knock... "Isaac Mendez?"

"Who are you?"

"I am an admirer of your work. May I come in?"

Cut scene to Niki on the floor... Mohinder Suresh (baby suresh) narrating

"Evolution is an imperfect and often violent process. Morality loses it's meaning. The question good and evil reduced to one single choice -- survive or perish."

--

My friends and I have come up with some theories, what do you guys think?

Peter Petrelli can copy other people's powers: (Xmen's Rogue, without side-effects)
- He can only fly when his brother is around.
- When Hiro stopped time, Peter was not frozen
- he was able to paint next to Isaac, even though they established he does not paint (and the eye thing was the same with Isaac).

The dad is not the villain, meaning he is not Sylar. He does not kill (yet?) He studies the "heroes."


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

I don't think the dad is evil either. He doesn't seem to want to harm anyone seriously, and loves his daughter obviously.


----------



## cdub998 (Aug 16, 2006)

Capmeister said:


> I don't think the dad is evil either. He doesn't seem to want to harm anyone seriously, and loves his daughter obviously.


I think he is the one behind the heads being cut off and brains being removed. He is obviously the villian. ESP since he brought "fake" parents to see his daughter.


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

He can't find the parents and has tried. He knows her secret and still loves her, and had her would-be rapist/killer mind-wiped because he loves her. If he's a bad guy, he's not TOTALLY bad. I don't think he's a murderer.


----------



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

My impression is that the father is a government agent of some sort working to "control" the situation, learning as much as possible about the people for leverage later. He's not a superman himself, but has the services of some.

I don't think he's Sylar, who is obviously deranged.


----------



## airpolgas (Aug 13, 2002)

Just browsed over to the official Heroes site, and there is a theory about the dad being a government entity of some sort. Now that I think about it, they (dad, et.al.) might be more related to the bomb than Sylar, since I only see Sylar as a murderer, not someone who would get his hands on a bomb that strong.


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

Ok i'm watching this show and liking it for the most part, it's become "DVR worthy" IMO......that said however does anyone else wish they'd hurry up and save the dang cheerleader already?! :lol: I mean i'm getting really tired of those promos whispering "save the cheerleader, save the world"!


----------



## skidog (Dec 2, 2004)

It sounded like next week they might save the cheerleader.


----------



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

_Now that I think about it, they (dad, et.al.) might be more related to the bomb than Sylar, since I only see Sylar as a murderer, not someone who would get his hands on a bomb that strong._

My guess is that Sylar's ability is to steal other abilities (by taking their brains?). This explains his various powers he's shown.

I'm surprised nobody has stated it, but the "bomb" is obviously radiation guy going super-critical. My guess is that if Sylar has the ability of the chearleader's full regeneration, it would allow him to steal the radiation guy's powers safely, leading to the nuke in the future.

_and there is a theory about the dad being a government entity of some sort._

What I want to know is if the Dad is actually helping the abilities (augmenting them and making them stronger) or just studying them. The cop now knows someone "did" something to him, but his ability actually occurred before that incident.


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

Danny R said:


> What I want to know is if the Dad is actually helping the abilities (augmenting them and making them stronger) or just studying them. The cop now knows someone "did" something to him, but his ability actually occurred before that incident.


But seems to be more out of control since it, too. And the headaches.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

I thought I would try and resurrect this thread. Did anyone else catch this weeks episode? OMG, this is the best show on TV these days. What an episode, I give it 10/10, 5 stars for sure. :hurah: 

Oh and the PQ is surpurb, even on 129 these days.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

I ahve been trying to get into this but just can't seem to.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

I think you have to like Sci-fi and Comic books as well!


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

"Heroes" has become "Event Television" in my house and that's something that is VERY rare ever since getting a DVR 6 years ago.

I can't wait for 9:20PM to roll around so I can watch it with enough built-up "live pause" time.


----------



## bavaria72 (Jun 10, 2004)

It is also must watch TV in our house also. Comes on at 8 pm and my wife is not back from band practice till 8:45 so we watch at 9. The DVR is the best thing since canned beer.


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

Same at my house. Got other members of the family watching the net downloads so they can catch up for the last chapters this season.


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

I'm still the only one in my household that's into Heroes (and 24 for that matter). I'll record both and then either watch them when everyone else heads off for bed or replay the next day. 

John


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

One thing about Heroes... I don't think it is a show that can "grow" on you. I think the quality, pacing, and story have been there from the beginning at the same level (rare for new shows really)... so if you watch episode one, and like it... then you're hooked and in for the ride.

But I don't think it has gotten better... I think it started strong and has stayed strong... which means that the folks that didn't get it to start with, it just isn't their cup of tea.

I watch every week... but I don't, for instance, care at all about 24... which most folks rave about. I didn't get it, and it didn't take hold with me.


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

It's certainly the only show on TV that we will be really upset about if we missed it for some reason. I DVR it and watch it later so I can skip the commercials but if I'm not doing anything else while it's on it's tough not to watch it "live".


----------



## airpolgas (Aug 13, 2002)

Heroes is also a "must-see" in our household. The difference between this and that other show which WAS a must-see previously, is that it answers questions raised by viewers, then throws in a bunch of new ones for a later date.

Samples:

What is Peter's power?
Is HRG a bad guy?
Will they finally get rid of the Niki character? (my personal one)


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

What fries me is that we've got a mid-season break in the action. While "24" starts late in the game, at least when it starts it's continuous.

John


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Two reasons for this break: 

1) Spring Break for schools happen stating this week and end just before Easter for most schools in the country. Therefore many people take Spring vacations this month and are not parked in front of the tube. So the time for cheaper first run programs like American Idol, Identity, Deal or No Deal, and other game-shows and "reality shows". This is why I am surprised that 24 and Lost are still first run.

2)The last few episodes of Heroes are not ready yet! They are still in post. Considering that NBC did not order the rest of the season until late October, the turn-around on this show's production has been pretty good!

See ya
Tony


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

Ok so it's back, but for how long? I thought this show was doing well, but the way they're marketing it makes me wonder. They keep saying the next few episodes are the "final" episodes as if there'll be no more. Shows returning usually say things like "leading up to the season finale" or "the seasons final episodes" or things like that.


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

The show has been renewed. Don't worry.  (Was renewed early--December, I think.)


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

Capmeister said:


> The show has been renewed. Don't worry.  (Was renewed early--December, I think.)


yeah that's what I thought I remembered also but like I said the way they've been advertising this seasons last eps had me a bit concerned. Especially when I couldn't find any recent articles saying anything one way or the other. I'll be looking foward to see what they come up for season two!


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

They are just trying to spike the ratings a little. May is a notoriously bad month for TV ratings. Not as bad as April, though. They are doing the same thing for "Lost".

BTW Did anyone catch the last minute of last weeks show when Hiro and his side-kick go into Isaac's room the DVR cut me off.

See ya
Tony


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

The show was scheduled to end, and did, at :02. Dish's inaccurate EPG calls that :00 so, if you eliminate timer padding or had another event that changed the channel, you miss the end.


Spoiler



The aptartment has a maze of string used to hang newspaper clippings of events we have not yet seen. Hiro thinks it's a timeline (my guess is the criss-crossed lines could be alternate realities). They hear a noise, and we see future Hiro. Sounding none too pleased, he says simply, "You." Present Hiro, now in the future, has his trademarked amazed and delighted reaction and says "Me?!" Roll credits.


----------



## airpolgas (Aug 13, 2002)

TNGTony said:


> BTW Did anyone catch the last minute of last weeks show


My recording ended early as well, and I almost downloaded the entire show from torrent until I realized that NBC.com is actually showing the entire episodes the day after.

If this ever happens again, it's comforting to know that this particular network is actually working with the internet now. I just hope other networks follow suit.


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

So if you miss part of it on Monday and don't have a high-speed internet connection to watch it online with, you can catch it 7:00 (eastern) on friday evening on sci-fi. Just one more option for those who's DVR's chopped off the last minute or so.


----------



## jacksonm30354 (Mar 29, 2007)

Ugh!!!! Both on D* and Comcast I missed the last minute or 2 of tonight's episode (4/30/07) on the DVR. Guess I will have to down load from NBC.com.


----------

